

UI Designs for the upcoming Firefox Camera API - jskopek
http://people.mozilla.com/~jboriss/specs/first_spec.png

======
jskopek
The full feature overview can be found here:
<https://wiki.mozilla.org/Platform/Features/Camera_API>

I've been looking at the UI overviews for Firefox's upcoming features, and
it's remarkable how they compress a ton of UX information into a series of
small PNGs that anyone can understand. Here's one that includes CSS style
guides for a new design:
[http://people.mozilla.com/~jboriss/specs/home_tab_first_iter...](http://people.mozilla.com/~jboriss/specs/home_tab_first_iteration_spec1.png)

What a great way to get software developers in sync with UX designers!

